# First time



## duckblind1982 (Sep 20, 2012)

I will be hunting Central ND the last week of Oct. Do you guys see/kill many snow geese also would it be necessary to put out snow decoys or will our canadas work?
Thanks


----------



## lesserhunter (May 9, 2008)

better get some snow decoys if you want a good hunt.....


----------



## duckblind1982 (Sep 20, 2012)

lesserhunter said:


> better get some snow decoys if you want a good hunt.....


I was afraid of that.. We will be mostly hunting ducks in the fields along with some canada goose decoys. Didn't think there would be many snows around that time of year. 
Thanks for the tip :thumb:


----------



## poutpro (Mar 8, 2006)

Theres a pretty good chance there will be snows around then


----------



## snowgoosekilla (Feb 18, 2012)

There will be snow geese in late October most likely!
Get some snow goose decoys


----------



## duckblind1982 (Sep 20, 2012)

Thanks for the help guys.. Looks like we need to find some cheap rags


----------



## blm41388 (Nov 5, 2009)

This season will be my first time hunting them in the fall. Does anyone own a Snow Goose call, or do most people just tune a Canada goose call? Do you call more or less than when hunting Canadian geese?


----------



## EllendaleND (Dec 25, 2011)

blm41388 said:


> This season will be my first time hunting them in the fall. Does anyone own a Snow Goose call, or do most people just tune a Canada goose call? Do you call more or less than when hunting Canadian geese?


I dont even call. if a flock of 300 comes in, they dont care if im squwakin or not.


----------

